# nipple stimulation lead to thirst?



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

I am almost 32 weeks pregnant and have noticed a curious thing. Anytime I touch my nipples...to scratch or rub/pinch (cause they hurt a lot sometimes!) I get an overwhelming sensation of thirst. I figure that this is to help the mother stay hydrated for nursing....but does anyone else experience this?


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I get really intensely thirsty when the milk lets down. It's not as pronounced as it was early on, but in the first few weeks every time I'd have a letdown, I'd be hollering to DH to bring me some water.


----------



## Molliejo (Jan 7, 2006)

As soon as my son latches on I get sooooooooo thirsty.


----------

